

Threesus – Threes AI Bot Framework (C#) - matthew-wegner
https://github.com/waltdestler/Threesus

======
rian
i also wrote one, check it out [http://rianhunter.github.io/threes-
solver](http://rianhunter.github.io/threes-solver)

